# Urgent - Found injured baby pigeon



## saurabhsabnis (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi All,

Urgently need your help guys.
Two pigeons had a fight among each other near a nest which was home to two baby pigeons (8 days old). Because of this, both the babies fell off from the nest. One died and the other one is seriously injured. I took the survivor in and bathed it. But now I am totally confused on how should I proceed ahead with taking care of this baby. What should I feed him. How to keep him alive. It has blood on his head and wings and has a broken leg too. Please tell me what should I do to keep him alive. I am really worried about him.

Is there any organization near Mumbai, India who could take him from me and treat him.
PS: I can send you a picture of this injured bird if you want.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You could try this veterinary surgery:

3/11 Dhiraj Apartment, Next To Jaslok Hospital, Peddar Road, Breach Candy, Mumbai - 400026 

I think we have a member who has a friend in Mumbai that may be able to help. In the meantime please do not feed it immediately, as it may be suffering from shock and/or dehydration.

If it feels cold it is important to warm it up on a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel so it is warm but not hot) or on a heat pad set low, or under a 40 watt angled lamp for about an hour. 

After the pigeon has been warmed (that will take about an hour) mix 1 pint warm water with 1/2 tablespoon of glucose, or honey or sugar and half a teaspoon of salt. Dip the bird's beak in the warm water to encourage it to drink, but don't try squirting the water into the birds mouth as it might aspirate.

It might not be well enough to digest the food, which could kill it. The glucose/honey/sugar will provide the energy it needs for the moment.

You should also check the inside of its mouth which should be clean and pink and pop a clean white paper towel under it so that you can monitor its poops.

If it is 8 days old you could try feeding it peas and corn mashed up in warm water. *This link *shows some methods of feeding, you have to scroll down to How to Feed a baby pigeon.


Cynthia


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Saurabh,

I have left you a private message with my contact number. Please do give me call as early as you can. Please post the baby's picture when you can.

Thanks for helping the poor baby.


----------



## saurabhsabnis (Sep 11, 2010)

hi,

thanks for all ur replies .... I was busy due to Ganpati festival today but did whatever I could for the baby .... I am about to sleep now and I have kept the baby in a small box with cotton cloth underneath and a 40wt bulb overhead (not too close). I also tried to feed him some bird vitamin drink and water with no success. I do think that he took some of that in but it was not opening its mouth so I am not sure. 

The baby has following injuries:
1. Severe bruises on head (this happened because a pigeon was attacking him on his head with its beak ... i don't think it was the parent .... it was some other pigeon ... parent was trying to defend the baby but again with no success)
2. He is able to open only one eye.
3. He is tilting his neck on one side. (My guess is, he fractured his neck when he fall down)
4. A broken leg (or at least some fingers if not the entire leg)

Since I was busy, I couldn't take him to vet. I am planning on doing it tomo if he survives the night. Please pray for him. Thanks for you help.

@spdevanand: I will give you a call tomorrow in the eve.


----------



## saurabhsabnis (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorry guys ... but the baby was not able to survive the night .... I wonder whether I should have left him outside for the night and not taken him home at all .... I am feeling really sad.
sorry ..
may he rest in piece


----------



## Priya (Jul 20, 2009)

I think others may disagree with me on this forum but i would like to bring a few points.

It has been extremely upsetting to read this thread. Saurabh, i want to ask you a few questions:

1. From the day you posted this thread, another user from India, spdevanand, had contacted you asking you to give him a call. I know him. He is pretty good with birds and has helped in saving the lives of quite a few pigeons.

The complete day you didn't check the thread to see if anyone has given any suggestions or inputs on how to keep the poor baby alive?
You are checking back at 12 am and responding that you were busy with festival?

2. How could you expect that such a tiny little baby which had so many injuries and was battling for life could make it without any food/water for over 24 hrs? You couldn't find 10 mins off the whole day to check the thread and see what could have been done to save its life?

3. Atleast spdevanand or another user might have shown you the video link or steps on how to hand feed the poor baby glucose water.

4. Why couldn't you have Googled and found any organisations or shelters in Mumbai that would have taken the bird in? There are a lot of them, PAWS, AHIMSA etc. The volunteers would have come and picked up the baby.
At least the baby would have probably survived rather than die a slow painful death without any care, food or water.

5. If you are so busy that you couldn't care to either take the baby to a vet/shelter or even check back the forum to seek help for over 24 hrs, i think in future you shouldn't "help" any bird/animal in need.

You are right, you should have probably left it outside. It really made no difference between you bringing it home or if it was out. As even after bringing it home you didn't act fast to give it any aid.

Whenever any bird/animal is in such an extreme condition, especially babies, the time is very very crucial. That could mean a matter of life and death. No point in not giving it any treatment and expecting or hoping that it will make it.

How can it survive without any aid? It is also a life, that too such a young one. My heart bleeds seeing the pic you have posted. 
Totally upset at what has happened. I don't want to comment anything more on this.

Rest in peace sweet one.


----------



## saurabhsabnis (Sep 11, 2010)

@sesamestick

Thanks for your kind words. I know your words should console me but every time I read them or think about them, it makes me cry even more. This experience brought out emotions in me which I never knew existed inside of me. It was a learning experience as well. I learned about unconditional love, life and loss. Even though it makes my heart ache, I consider myself lucky to have gone through this experience. I am thinking of writing down this experience in words. About what I felt during it, what I learned from it. I will post it in this thread once I am done.

This is a great site. Thanks a lot.

@Priya

I completely agree that its my fault but I would like to explain few things. Please don't take it badly.

I said I was busy cause I had an exam today and there were a lot of relatives at my place for festival. Because of this reason I could not take him to any vet. I never said that I did not check this forum or did not google anything. I just did not reply in the thread. I was online on this forum all the time during the day. But I replied only after doing everything I can by reading the instructions on net. That is why I replied when I was going to sleep to give you all a summary leaving out the details. 
I spent the whole day looking after the baby, searching through different sites for information. I thoroughly searched this site + searched a lot of things on google + saw so many videos on you tube. I tried to feed the baby but he was not taking the food or water.
I also asked my cousin to bring some bird food which I tried to feed him. I went to store and bought a dropper to feed the baby. When I was not searching for anything on my computer, I was standing beside the baby all the time to see its status.
I mentioned festival cause it was a holiday here and all vets or doctors were closed. Anyways, there is no vet in my vicinity. The address which was posted in this thread is atleast 40 kms from my house. (Mumbai is a big city).

I had an exam in the morning and the first thing I discover is that the baby is dead. You have no idea what was it like for me go for an exam in that condition. I was crying even in a train, on my way to the test center and back. To add more, when I was giving the test there were two pigeons outside the window, the pain was excruciating.


I know you are angry and you should be. Even I am angry on myself. Feel like killing myself. 
I could have done better.
"Whenever any bird/animal is in such an extreme condition, especially babies, the time is very very crucial. That could mean a matter of life and death." I completely agree with this. I think the best decision would have been to act fast and take him to vet instead of trying things myself. Unfortunately, I did not make that decision even though I thought about it a lot of times.

I owe everyone an apology. More than you guys, I owe that little thing an apology.
Sorry again.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Priya said:


> I think others may disagree with me on this forum but i would like to bring a few points.
> 
> It has been extremely upsetting to read this thread. Saurabh, i want to ask you a few questions:
> 
> ...


I agree....
It has been upsetting reading this thread due to the unfortunate outcome, 

but I really dont see why your first post on this board has to attack a member who has taken the time to ask for help in the first instance.

Let me ask Priya a few questions,...
How do you know Saurabhsabnis didnt check back for responses.
Maybe he/she did & there were none at the time.
Maybe due to personal commitments they didnt have access to pc till later in the day.
As Saurabhsabnis 2nd post says, he/she did what they could at that particular time. Circumstances sometimes prevent one from doing what they may LIKE to do.
I'm sure if the little one had been left it would have been attacked more by other pigeons or animals which would have been an even more traumatic death for it.
Your comment in point 5


> i think in future you shouldn't "help" any bird/animal in need.


 is totally uncalled for. 

I would just like to reassure Saurabhsabnis that even though their actions didnt save this little one, the intent and gesture was good and dont be upset by Priya's post.
Any help an injured bird or animal can get is invaluable.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Quazar, I realise that you are a new member and have therefore no knowledge of the efforts that other members have made over the years to help pigeons. Not everything we do to help is played out in public. 

Priya is one of the people that we turn to whenever there is a bird needing help in India because we know that she will go out of her way to help. I contacted her as soon as I found this thread. She may not have responded personally but *she instigated *the help that was offered by spdevenand, who is another person that we turn to over and over again.

If you go to a member's profile you are able to see when that member was last active on the board, that is how we are able to tell whether a rescuer checks for replies.

Unfortunately we have many rescuers who post on this board asking for help then either don't check for answers or don't follow the advice given, only to post some time later to say that "unfortunately" the bird didn't make it. and maybe they would have been better to let nature take its course. It is very painful and frustrating for all of us.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Feefo said:


> Quazar, I realise that you are a new member and have therefore no knowledge of the efforts that other members have made over the years to help pigeons. Not everything we do to help is played out in public.
> 
> Priya is one of the people that we turn to whenever there is a bird needing help in India because we know that she will go out of her way to help. I contacted her as soon as I found this thread. She may not have responded personally but *she instigated *the help that was offered by spdevenand, who is another person that we turn to over and over again.
> 
> ...


Ok, pardon my ignorance about respected members.
I may be new here, but I also do know from reading a lot of posts just how far some members will go to help others and their rescues.
I did check Priyas profile which is why I jumped to the conclusion about it being her first post, for that I appologise.
I also understand that a lot of rescuers probably dont check back or follow advice, but that is still no excuse to make the comment stated, even more so from a "respected" member.

I also realise peoples frustration at some things, but not everyone can drop anything else they are doing instantly.
Saurabhsabnis obviously feels bad enough about the situation (enough so to post a more detailed explanation of events) and I still stand by my original view (Which was the main point of my post) that the comment


> i think in future you shouldn't "help" any bird/animal in need.


 was totally unnessessary.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

saurabhsabnis said:


> @sesamestick...I know you are angry and you should be. Even I am angry on myself. *Feel like killing myself. *
> I could have done better.
> "Whenever any bird/animal is in such an extreme condition, especially babies, the time is very very crucial. That could mean a matter of life and death." I completely agree with this. I think the best decision would have been to act fast and take him to vet instead of trying things myself. Unfortunately, I did not make that decision even though I thought about it a lot of times.
> 
> ...


saurabhsabnis,

Please do not take the negative feedback received from one person as personally as you seem to be. You made an effort, and probably made the last moments of that baby's life better than it would have been bleeding to death on the sidewalk.

It is okay to be angry at yourself, but if you truly feel like killing yourself, maybe you should talk to somebody. I hope that you will continue to care about other lives as you obviously did for this one.

Regards,
Peter


----------



## saurabhsabnis (Sep 11, 2010)

@ptras

My mourning period is far from over but I am getting back to normal. I am in my office currently doing my job and it feels a lot better when I am not thinking about the incidents.

When I was writing the above post, I was really emotional and in that emotional flurry the highlighted words came in my mind. I don't intend to kill myself but I just wanted you all to know that did not take anything lightly. My heart was completely in it. This was not a random bird for me. I watched his parent give birth, I was there when the eggs hatched, I was there when the bird grew day by day never interfering in their life. I used to just watch them through my window. I was so much looking forward to the day when these birds would take flight. I had developed an emotional bond with these birds. That is why it was painful for me to watch them pass away one by one. My dream of seeing them fly never came to realization


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The pain of losing a little one is something that we all understand, a lot of us advise others on this forum simply _because_ we lost a young bird through something we did or failed to do and try to help others avoid making the same mistake. So we understand what you are going through.

*This* is a link to my webpage on baby pigeon care if you ever need it. It is designed to help people in the UK, but the general principles are universal.


----------



## Priya (Jul 20, 2009)

Let me clarify a few things here.

First to Saurabh:
I didn't mean to take out anything personally at you. It was just that i felt very upset to see that the baby passed away when there could have been a chance to save its life.
I would have said the same thing to anyone if i had read a similar thing happening.

I understand that you felt terrible seeing its condition and by your own words, you have seen them right from the beginning, when they hatched and seen them grow. I can understand what you might be going through and how you are feeling. I share your grief in this. It really is very sad to see any life pass away.

I just wanted to put this across to everyone. If anyone sees any bird/animal in distress and needing help, we must act fast as they are already running against time. Many a times seemingly active looking birds and animals have passed away. Birds especially mask their symptoms and illnesses as in the wild they don't want the predators to know that they are in a helpless condition.

So when active looking birds have serious illnesses hidden underneath, we can all imagine how critical a bird that actually even looks ill can be. Time is very very crucial.

It is for this reason that when Saurabh didn't check back the thread or give any updates i lost my cool. As the baby was battling for life.

Saurabh, i emphasize again:

*I don't have anything personally against you. I share your grief in the passing away of this poor sweet little one.
Please don't let this hold you back in the future from helping any bird/animal in need. Continue to help them and provide them with aid.
Both spdevanand and I are from Bangalore and know a thing or two about pigeon illnesses and basic care. We are not vets. But it is because there are no good avian vets in India, we are forced to learn the basic stuff on our own.

Please feel free to call Dev (i think you have his number) anytime you find an ill pigeon or any bird/animal. Or update the forum too. We can always help you out.*


----------



## Priya (Jul 20, 2009)

@Quazar:

First or last post doesn't matter. What matters is timely help which is very important in saving any life. It might be mine or anyone's first post on this forum, but what i have stated is a generic thing that anyone should provide immediate care and aid.
What's the point in taking the first steps in getting it home but holding back on the most important part when you can actually try and save its life?

According to you, people cannot drop everything they have and rush to the aid of a bird battling for its life.
According to me, you can atleast spend some significant part of your day in trying to save its life when you have got it home. If you are so busy that you cannot spend anytime for it, why get it home in the first place?

Also if you are unable to or are not aware on how to help you can atleast call the local shelters. I know most of them are no good but at least something is better than nothing.
Would you do the same thing if a human dear to you was in a similar condition? Wouldn't you do everything in your power to save his/her life?
Then why hold back on the efforts just because it is a bird or an animal? Their life is not that important? Just imagine how much a poor baby bird that is probably only 10 days old has to suffer after being pecked by other birds, with a broken leg and wing, blood smattered over it and nearly blind. Don't they require urgent care and treatment? What's the point in acting late when the time has already gone?

Second thing, i never called myself a "respected" member. I feel everyone here is equal, whether a new member or old ones. We are all here to help pigeons that are in danger and need help. This is a forum to exchange views and seek help. The new members can learn from the experiences and guidance given by the veterans who know a lot about these birds and how to take care of them.

Also if anyone is geographically closer, they can provide help int he way to taking the bird themselves or sending the medicines needed for treatment.

I hope i have made myself clear.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

saurabhsabnis said:


> Sorry guys ... but the baby was not able to survive the night .... I wonder whether I should have left him outside for the night and not taken him home at all .... I am feeling really sad.
> sorry ..
> may he rest in piece


If you had left him outside, it would have died in the mouth of a predator.

Its sad the pigeon didn't make it, all these little tits and bits of experience becomes helpful and valuable when you try to save another life next time.


----------



## saurabhsabnis (Sep 11, 2010)

@Priya

I have nothing against you too. I know why you got upset. In a life/death situation, you have the right to ask questions and demand answers. When you said that your heart bleeds when you encounter such situation, now I know what that means. I just wanted to reassure you that I did check the forum. Actually I was on the forum and gmail (where I receive the updates) all day. I did things which I could. I just wanted to explain my side of the story and clear out some misunderstandings.

I will definitely call you guys if I encounter any such situation again.
Thanks for your support.


----------



## Priya (Jul 20, 2009)

saurabhsabnis said:


> @Priya
> 
> I have nothing against you too. I know why you got upset. In a life/death situation, you have the right to ask questions and demand answers. When you said that your heart bleeds when you encounter such situation, now I know what that means. I just wanted to reassure you that I did check the forum. Actually I was on the forum and gmail (where I receive the updates) all day. I did things which I could. I just wanted to explain my side of the story and clear out some misunderstandings.


Thanks Saurabh



saurabhsabnis said:


> I will definitely call you guys if I encounter any such situation again.
> Thanks for your support.


Sure. Anytime


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

*Reply to Priya*

I could go through your comments to me with a fine tooth comb and argue points for and against everything you have said but I really dont see the need since I actually agree with most of what you have said. 
There really was no need to make yourself clear as I understand your views and I see no need to get into further argument or discussion on this.
If you had read all the posts carefully you will see that it was Feefo who pointed out that you were a respected member. 
One of the reasons I joined this forum was for the exact reasons you have listed later in that comment.
As I have already stated previously, the MAIN point of my original post was your comment


> i think in future you shouldn't "help" any bird/animal in need.


which I felt was totally unnessessary, and with respect should not have been posted on a forum as you yourself have described,..


> This is a forum to exchange views and seek help. The new members can learn from the experiences and guidance given by the veterans who know a lot about these birds and how to take care of them.


I hope these points have now made it clear why I was so angry.
I will leave the subject at that, as I really dont want to get into any further argument.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Priya said:


> I think others may disagree with me on this forum but i would like to bring a few points.
> 
> It has been extremely upsetting to read this thread. Saurabh, i want to ask you a few questions:
> 
> ...


i just had to drop few words here..
im really sorry that the baby died...
i do agree with you....
stuf could have been done..
his injuries dont seem so fatal, she could have at least cleaned up his blood.
and when she made a comment about how he wouldnt eat...
thats why we call it the force feeding.
my baby pigeons dont have an option if they wanna eat or not.. and no matter how badly they injured i stuff that food in their belly.. 
wish i had found that pigeon...
there was so much that could have been done for that little bird..


----------



## Priya (Jul 20, 2009)

Quazar said:


> I could go through your comments to me with a fine tooth comb and argue points for and against everything you have said but I really dont see the need since I actually agree with most of what you have said.
> There really was no need to make yourself clear as I understand your views and I see no need to get into further argument or discussion on this.
> If you had read all the posts carefully you will see that it was Feefo who pointed out that you were a respected member.
> One of the reasons I joined this forum was for the exact reasons you have listed later in that comment.
> ...


Since you are again and again harping on this line,

*i think in future you shouldn't "help" any bird/animal in need.*

Saurabh seems to have understood the spirit in which this line was told long back and is ok with it. Obviously he understands why i made that statement and the other stuff i told him. It is to convey the sense of urgency to act in such situations and considering what this baby went through.

If at all anyone has to have a problem with this line or anything else that i have told, it has to be the member at which this was directed or the admin/moderator of this forum. I don't see any reason why you should again and again jump into this.

I don't think the line that you are coming back to again and again is so profane that it should not be put in this forum and the member at which this was directed has also understood it.
I have been in this forum and a lot of other similar ones long enough to understand what to state and what not and don't need anyone to tell me what i should be doing.

Also neither am i interested in arguing or taking this thread up further. The poor baby has since long crossed over to the other side of the rainbow bridge and Saurabh (*who was the person i wanted to communicate with*) and I had closed this long back.

I am taking this thread out of my watch list.


----------



## Priya (Jul 20, 2009)

goga82 said:


> i just had to drop few words here..
> im really sorry that the baby died...
> i do agree with you....
> stuf could have been done..
> ...


Thanks for understanding Goga82. That is exactly what i wanted to convey to Saurabh. 

It's ok. He was new to this and probably didn't know how to react and what to do with the baby which is why he took help of the forum. I understand that we all have a first time. It is understandable that no one knows what to do with the very first or second bird that they find. I was upset because i felt he could have acted faster to check what steps the other members were telling so that he could follow them and help treat it.

But the good part is i feel he is now positioned in a better way and the next time he finds a similar baby (God forbid) or any other bird in distress, he will realize the urgency. Also since he is geographically a bit closer to where i am put up, he can always call up so that we can handle the situation better.

Thanks again


----------

